
Pickens rips Yahoo management, says he dumped shares at a loss - nickb
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/07/29/BUS6120SSI.DTL
======
globalrev
I dispise these shortterm-investors. Dudes people have other more meaningful
goals than to make you rich.

